# Anybody???



## Greg King (May 24, 2007)

Anybody ever heard of this guy named Soon-Ho Chang....I guess he teaches ninja-fu??And his website says he is a 8th dan in KyuKi-Do......my whole family practices KyuKi-Do and have been around it for six years but i've never heard of this guy.....go to ninjafu.com...and watch the forms and weapons ....looks kinda weird to me:idunno:


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 24, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Anybody ever heard of this guy named Soon-Ho Chang....I guess he teaches ninja-fu??And his website says he is a 8th dan in KyuKi-Do......my whole family practices KyuKi-Do and have been around it for six years but i've never heard of this guy.....go to ninjafu.com...and watch the forms and weapons ....looks kinda weird to me:idunno:



Yeah thats total crap...
I looked at the first form "never surrender" it was simply...well words escape me, really bad. The jool bong use was also "really bad" he gripped them way to far down to generate power and or control. There was no use of the hip, and no real power in the form, the techniques were poorly done. 
In reality Kung Fu (or better as Gongfu) means anything done that takes alot of effort, and is not distinctly related to martial arts. Plus its a chinese term. Ninja is of course Japanese, and the korean equal some would say is "sulsa". His history looks okay, or it does if its not fabricated, but the stuff in the videos is crap...
--josh


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

I just watched several videos from that site...all I kept asking myself was "What the hell was that?"

From a purely technical point of view, the techniques seemed to have less in common with chinese styles than hand tossed pizza from Domino's.

I won't allow myself the luxury of individual critiques, however.

I will, however, go try to stab my eyes out for watching that...


----------



## searcher (May 25, 2007)

I am with stone dragone.  That was pathetic.   My Wife and I had a good laugh over some of the vids.   I have day 1 students that are better than that.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 25, 2007)

Well wasn't that something.  That's a few minutes I will never get back.  Those videos should be put together in a training package on how not to do forms!


----------



## wade (May 25, 2007)

Thanks,, this was my "laugh" for the night. The sad thing is how many people that will still "buy" into his, uh, art? 

Is this the politically correct way to put what I really want to say  but can't?


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 25, 2007)

wade said:


> Thanks,, this was my "laugh" for the night. The sad thing is how many people that will still "buy" into his, uh, art?
> 
> Is this the politically correct way to put what I really want to say but can't?


 
I think you are being very polite about his...art.


----------



## Greg King (May 25, 2007)

I was hoping it wasn't just me that thought it was weird.:asian:


----------



## iron_ox (May 25, 2007)

Hello all,

It does seem really perplexing when one sees this type of web-site in 2007.  I feel both worry and wonder for the people engaged at this place, and countless places like this across the US.

Worried, becasue the technical aspects of this "art" seem dubious at best - I watched everything on the site - and NOTHING rang true - some of it even seemed downright irresponsible to teach - look at how the sword is handled - as an example.

Wonder, because, as a consumer, does no one from that dojang look at the internet to question all the miraculous rank of the fellow that owns the dojang?  I checked the Yong-In University site (the Master claims he studied there) and could find no mention of them ever teaching Karate or Aikido (for example)  - I might be wrong - Karate might have been on the agenda years ago - but to have gained all the claimed ranks in 4 years of study - well, I think not.

I hope they enjoy their study, but I dare say that after years of meeting similar types from other questionable schools, I hate to see the disappointment and anger of knowing they have been taken advantage of and lied to...

Let us also hope none of them is ever attacked in the real world...looking at that material, well, you know what I am going to say.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 25, 2007)

> From a purely technical point of view, the techniques seemed to have less in common with chinese styles than hand tossed pizza from Domino's.


well said and your comments about sumit up



> I feel both worry and wonder for the people engaged at this place, and countless places like this across the US.


 
I too am worried about such teachers and teachings. There are way to many such people teaching things they made up that may be dangerous to their students  besides teaching false histories of the arts


----------



## IcemanSK (May 25, 2007)

Greg, I'd recommend NOT asking GM Kim if he knows this dude.:ultracool  Kyukido is a great Korean word to make one sound like they know what they're doing. I think it's safe to assume this dude won't be on your next testing board.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 25, 2007)

iron_ox said:


> Let us also hope none of them is ever attacked in the real world...looking at that material, well, you know what I am going to say.



You kidding? these people have the best defense I have ever seen, they simply wait for the attack, move out of the way, and then go about performing one of those craze hyung, and the opponent lands himself on his knees then to the groun, laughing so hard he has not strength to attack. Then the defender can kick several times and run!!! 
LMAO:lfao::lfao::lfao:
BTW I found their KwanGi ;-)

:bs:iratelau


----------



## Sambone (Jul 2, 2007)

I didn't watch any of the forms or anything this guy has done, however I have been studying Kyuki-do for several years now and know all the Grand masters and masters and have never heard of this guy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2007)

How can you doubt a Grand Master Instructor, holding 7th Dan Red and White rank in Judo, 7th Dan Black Belt in Karate, 8th Dan in Tae Kwon Do, 7th Dan Black Belt in Hapkido, 8th Dan in Kyuki Do (Korean Ninja) and 8th Dan Black Belt in Tang Soo Do. 

The prestigious "Korean Judo College"
http://www.yongin.ac.kr/new_yihome/eng/academic/ma_judo.html

However I did find a listing that means little to me, since I have been out of TKD for many years. Grand Master Soon-Ho Chang is listed as the Instructor to USA National Champion World TKD competitor Tom Seaborne


----------



## MikeS (Nov 9, 2007)

I actually was a student of Soon-Ho Chang in 1972. He originally was a very good and well respected Tang Soo Do (Moo Duk Kwan) and Yudo (Korean Judo) instructor.  He ran a tough school with quite a few AAU regional and national champions.  Tom Seaborne was his student.  He actually lost his first school in Bethlehem PA due to the hard training and corporal punishment. Everyone quit except for several of us.  He once said that he would teach out of his garage rather than compromise his values... They were the good old days.  No Ninja-Fu then!

He then had two other schools in King of Prussia and Allentown PA. The corporal punishment went away, and classes were a bit easier. But in the early 1980's you could tell he was loosing his enthusiasm. He once lamented that the tough training would be respected in Korea, but in the USA you cannot make money.  How inferior instructors were getting wealthy but good instructors were not.  He sold his school in Allentown around 1984.  

I'm not sure when he opened his school in Bridgeport PA, but I do remember him starting "Ninja-Fu".  A true dissappointment. I once asked him about this, and the response was along the lines of... everyone needs a different gig to be successful... this is America, this is what people want...  It was business.  (sigh)

So I cannot comment too much on Ninja-Fu or his stated ranks. But at one time he was a very good Tang Soo Do and Yudo Master. 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 9, 2007)

MikeS said:


> I actually was a student of Soon-Ho Chang in 1972. He originally was a very good and well respected Tang Soo Do (Moo Duk Kwan) and Yudo (Korean Judo) instructor. He ran a tough school with quite a few AAU regional and national champions. Tom Seaborne was his student. He actually lost his first school in Bethlehem PA due to the hard training and corporal punishment. Everyone quit except for several of us. He once said that he would teach out of his garage rather than compromise his values... They were the good old days. No Ninja-Fu then!
> 
> He then had two other schools in King of Prussia and Allentown PA. The corporal punishment went away, and classes were a bit easier. But in the early 1980's you could tell he was loosing his enthusiasm. He once lamented that the tough training would be respected in Korea, but in the USA you cannot make money. How inferior instructors were getting wealthy but good instructors were not. He sold his school in Allentown around 1984.
> 
> ...


 
This is really sad to hear. I hate it when a true martial artist goes this route. I saw aomething similar with a Hapkido master in my area, it was quite sad.

I am sorry to hear about this, but thanks for the info.


----------



## Jai (Nov 9, 2007)

agreed to the point of "That was total Crap"


----------



## tsdclaflin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mike,

Thanks for the info.

Sounds like a very sad story.

-Ken


----------

